# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) >  let's play the name game

## bill

ok, the game is simple. 4 frogs (mantella baroni). 2 male, 2 female (i believe) and they need names. they look very pi$$ed off that i call them frogs 1-4....lol so here's the deal, give me names for all four frogs, and the winner will receive a mini aroid vine. in fact, you will receive the one just above the frog's head in the pic below. and all the frogs look like that beautiful lady in front of the aroid, to give you an idea. :Smile: 


remember, to win, i need 4 names......i don't have enough plants to send to 4 people, all naming one frog. well, i do, i just don't wanna give them up.....LOL

----------


## Caspian

Hmm... let me think of some good names, though you'll probably not like them due to their oddness.

Kasparaitis? Mordin? Tera? Aetos? Gerome the Gobbler? Beroldus? Ferentus? Aenor? Rizann? Firael [For a reddish frog]?

I didn't want to think up any last names for all of 'em... as you can tell, I like odd or quirky names. After all, my frogs are Gnag the Nameless [Guh-nagg] and Bumpy Digtoad  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Caspian

Thought of a few more....

Aaron the angry? Nag the not-named [Gnag's distant cousin]? Neep and Meep? Oskar? Cirn [Sern]?

[The classic:] Jabba? Qoop the quirky? Molan the mild? 'Reker'? Josephine? Railhen? Nero? Archen? Noble?

----------


## deeishealthy

Fred, Ethel, Lucy and Ricky.  (I know you cannot ship to me in Canada, I just want to play)

----------


## deeishealthy

Donald, Daisy, Mickey and Minnie

George, Fred, Georgina and Fredricka.

Slippy, Slappy, Sloppy and Frank.

----------


## Patsy

> they look very pi$$ed off that i call them frogs 1-4....lol


I'm sure what p'd them off is when you wrote the numbers 1-4 on their back so that you could tell them apart!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bdimas

Awesome game man! Lol!!!  OK since I have a 9 year old I have seen quite a few cartoon movies. So my names come from the movie Madagascar.
Alex
Marty
Gloria
Florrie
There is also Melman which would be a cool name too  :Smile:

----------


## Murray of the Deep

hey man , i have some name:
Globox
Rayman
Teensie
Betilla 
those names from my favorite game Rayman Origins , Globox is the one which is a frog , if you search up his name on google.

----------


## Lynn

I am going to put in 2 entries-- if I may;  after famous and Philadelphians your/ our City of Brotherly Love
 (including 'nick names')

#1
Ben Franklin   'Ben'
William Penn   'Bill'     :Big Grin: 
Betsy Ross     'Betsy'
Ethel Barrymore   'Ethel' ( or a pair could  be John Barrymore and Ethel Barrymore )

#2
Grace Kelly 'Gracey'
Bill Cosby    'Bill'
Will Smith   'Will'
Pearl Bailey  'Pearl'

Lynn

----------


## Lisa

First idea... you could maybe name  them after the Greek titans: Hyperion ( titan of the sun, male), Oceanus ( titan of all the rivers and oceans , male), Leto (titan of mother hood, female) and Selene (titan of the moon, female) ot you could use Tethys ( wife of Oceanus,titan of Brooks and rivers)

Or you could go with greek myth figures by theme :
Sea monsters&amp; witches
     Scylla (sea monster), Charybdis ( whirlpool sea monster) , Circe and Calypso

Greek god couples : hades &amp; Persephone, Dionysus &amp; ariadne or zeus &amp; hera or poseiden &amp; Amphitrite

Love odd names and Greek mythology!

----------


## bill

man, so many good names. Lisa, i was actually thinking about Titans and or Greek Gods, but then i remembered i'm half italian and Mom would kill me if i didn't go with Roman Gods...LOL Lynn.....those are some good ones, i completely forgot that Pearl Bailey was a Philadelphian. Dee, my first thought on them were actually Ralph, Alice, Norton and Trixie  :Wink: 

i have to admit though, i think B is in the lead. Madagascar names with a Madagascar tank. kinda digging it. but who is Florrie?? LOL

----------


## bill

> I'm sure what pissed them off is when you wrote the numbers 1-4 on their back so that you could tell them apart!


 now that does sound like something i would do, but i would do it for breeding purposes, hoping to get the numbers to transfer to the the eventual froglets so i can sell them to NASCAR fans, i would make a killing!!LOL

----------


## MatthewM1

Dennis, Charlie, Dee and Artimus
(Always Sunny in Philadelphia) 

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Lisa

That's funny bill, I'm Italia as well! If that be the case how about fungo (mushroom), felce ( fern), muschio (moss) , fiore (flower) or orchidea (orchid). All essential pieces ( in Italian) to the viv world!
 I love names it Italian! My dogs are Zaffira (sapphire) and Ora (gold)

----------


## NatureLady

Madagascar Penguins....Skipper, Kowalski, Ricco, and Private...yes I googled this and NO I have not watched it enough to know the penguins names.

----------


## Bdimas

> i have to admit though, i think B is in the lead. Madagascar names with a Madagascar tank. kinda digging it. but who is Florrie?? LOL


 :Big Grin:  Florrie is Alex' mom.

----------


## Lisa

So Bill, what did you decide?

----------


## bill

well, i'm not sure how to score it. i think i am going with Marty and Melman for the guys and Tethys and Leto (because i like Jared Leto's voice...lol). so i guess i owe you both a plant. either of you guys interested in some marginals? a nice cryptocoryne species maybe?? maybe some java fern??LOL

----------


## Bdimas

Awesome thank you Bill! There was some really good names there, I knew you were going to have a tough time deciding lol! 

I'll send you a PM.

----------


## Lisa

Yayy! Glad you liked them bill. There were lots of choices! But I love jared leto s voice and him! Lol I will send you a pm. Hope the lil guys and gals like their names too!

----------


## demon amphibians

I would have named them after the 4 horse men hahaha but I guess my user name kinda gives away how i name my frogs. lol

----------


## bill

i had thought of that, but i figured i would save it if i ever had 4 males.....LOL

----------


## demon amphibians

ha ha right on. After all, frogs are carnivores

----------


## Happy Frog

Bob, Ted, Carol, and Alice.

----------


## bill

The carol burnett show? Lol

----------


## Lynn

> Bob, Ted, Carol, and Alice.



Funny  :Big Grin:    Love it !
Bill ! It was a movie !
Bob & Carol & Ted & Alice - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## bill

Ummmm...that one is a bit before my time Lynn. According to that wikipedia, i was 5 when they made the tv version....lol

----------


## Lynn

> Ummmm...that one is a bit before my time Lynn. According to that wikipedia, i was 5 when they made the tv version....lol


Me too. Not 5 , but young as well. But it is well known? 
I like my Philly names/vote? 
How about famous Philly music artists?

----------


## Happy Frog

> Ummmm...that one is a bit before my time Lynn. According to that wikipedia, i was 5 when they made the tv version....lol



I was 8 when that movie premiered.  Excuse while I go to the kitchen to take a couple ALEVE...........

----------


## Eric Walker

Wow.  I know im a bit late to this one but how did no one say
Larry , curly , moe  and shemp

----------


## Eric Walker

Porthos  ,  athos  , aramis and D' Artagnon...

----------


## Happy Frog

> Porthos  ,  athos  , aramis and D' Artagnon...


I think it's suppose to be two men's names and two women's names...Otherwise the clear winners would be John, Paul, George and Ringo!!!

----------


## bill

Guys, while i admire the enthusiasm, i picked names in post #18 and everybody already received their plants.....lol but don't go far, i am ordering 8 new mantellas this week......lol

----------


## Akasha4256

male 1 - cole ( hence the black)
male 2 - Haydees-( dark king of the underworld ; dark coloured frog that looks pissed of lol)
Female - 3 jade ( hence the green)
female 4 -tango (just compare her to the can lol ) specially if it was lime green and black aswell

----------

